# Pest Takes Dump in Bowl



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Does this only happen at night? (Do you leave your dog out at night, only at night does this confrontation go on?)
Then crate train your dog (inside the house) at night in order for her to become an indoor dog at least just at night.
I didn't use to let my pets inside at all but we had night-critter issues, it just became unsafe for them outside at night.

Another option which is more expensive would be to build a kennel that has top and side fences for her to be in at night - big enough to roam in a bit.

The only animal you have control over is your own.


----------



## smata67 (Mar 9, 2009)

She gets put out at about 4am until I leave for work at 6am. It has happened twice during this time period.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

smata67 said:


> Any ideas as to how to get the message to this critter that it is not welcome?
> 
> She gets put out at about 4am until I leave for work at 6am. It has happened twice during this time period.


A trap on a timer, which timer disables the trap from 4 to 6.


----------



## bluejeans (Apr 15, 2010)

please don't let a blind dog fend for itself against wild animals.in the dark,before dawn,as they scare your dog and crap in its bowl.


----------



## Bill7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Stay up, or wake up early, and try one of these...








http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/rimfire/model-597/model-597.aspx


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

smata67 said:


> She gets put out at about 4am until I leave for work at 6am. It has happened twice during this time period.


You simply can't control other animals - I would consider a kennel where she could stretch out, relax, eat and drink when she can't be in the house.

When you're dealing with wild animals you risk rabies and other diseases, it's just not worth the danger.


----------

